# nitrites uncontrollable



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

hello i have a question..i have a fairly new tank and i cant seem to keep my nitrites down..ive tried chemicals and water changes..what am i missing here..


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

patients probably... how long has the tank been setup... nitrItes or nitrAtes?


----------



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

tank has been up for a few weeks now..everything is testing normal but the nitrites ...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It's probably just finishing up its cycle. Salt water tanks can take a while, but hopefully it finishes soon.

Do you have any specific values? We may be able to give more in depth help.

Welcome to Fish Forums by the way!


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

After the things i have gone through in the past, that i couldn't find an answer to logically, my first question is always this;

Is your test kit out dated?


----------



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

hello and thank you for the welcome...
my ph is running 7.0
my ammonia is 0
my nitrite is fluctuating between .25 and 1.0
my nitrate is 0
my salt level is around 1.022
just bought the master test so its new


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

That's not all that high. I've seen it so dark purple you couldn't even measure it at the end of the cycle, and then it drops to 0 like overnight. Just patience. If you have anything living in there, water changes.


----------



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

aquarium place had me put 3 damsels in and they all died ..have 1 molly left...am suppose to pick up my sea cucumber wednesday
just spoke with aquarium store..they will hold my sea cucumber till my nitrites stabilize..


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

simonssymfony said:


> hello and thank you for the welcome...
> my ph is running 7.0 *YIKES this is LOW! 8.0-8.4 is more appropriate something is wrong here *
> my ammonia is 0
> my nitrite is fluctuating between .25 and 1.0
> ...



Specific gravity should be around 1.024


----------

